# whats a hahns mini macaw worth



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have the oppatunity to buy/rescue a hahns mini macaw she wants 175 for the bird is this a good price as i dont wont ripping off and have wonted one for a while


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

It's a very good price especially if it's hand reared but i'd be wary at that price.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

john2708 said:


> i have the oppatunity to buy/rescue a hahns mini macaw she wants 175 for the bird is this a good price as i dont wont ripping off and have wonted one for a while


I paid £495 for mine which is a reasonable price, mine was hand reared, so that one is very cheap. Do you know why she is rehoming it?


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

yep its cage is a mess i mean bird crap ever wear and its nast doesnt like you going near it but will accept food from you and its covered up most of the time iv droped her to £95 what do you guys think


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

john2708 said:


> yep its cage is a mess i mean bird crap ever wear and its nast doesnt like you going near it but will accept food from you and its covered up most of the time iv droped her to £95 what do you guys think


She more than likely covers it as their call can be very loud, Darcy will call to me first thing in the morning when she hears me coming down the stairs and she some times does it when she wants to come out out but i just ignore her till she is quiet. 

Do you know anything about the woman or the bird or is it through an ad.


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

yes i work for my local housing authoritie and she is one of our tenants she has a lot of animals some i have rehomed for her others i buy of her and rehome i probly shouldnt because this gives her oppertunity to buy more but i can see them suffer and today i saw this poor guy in the corner of an unused room and asked if i could buy it as i new what it was straight away and i have always wanted one i now it is 5yrs old but thats all she says i can now have it with its parrot cage for £70 i must say he is very pale not like otheres iv seen iv agreed on this price and will be collecting tomorrow hope fully some of you can help me tame it and give it a good


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

john2708 said:


> yes i work for my local housing authoritie and she is one of our tenants she has a lot of animals some i have rehomed for her others i buy of her and rehome i probly shouldnt because this gives her oppertunity to buy more but i can see them suffer and today i saw this poor guy in the corner of an unused room and asked if i could buy it as i new what it was straight away and i have always wanted one i now it is 5yrs old but thats all she says i can now have it with its parrot cage for £70 i must say he is very pale not like otheres iv seen iv agreed on this price and will be collectin
> 
> g tomorrow hope fully some of you can help me tame it and give it a good


Are you sure that its an hahns and not a conure as they are very similar.

Sounds like it needs some love and attention and more than likely correct food and fruit.

This is my hahns http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/782971-meet-darcy.html


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

yep same bird but yours is much brighter martyb if you send me your phone number ill txt u a picture as i took 2 whilst i was there


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

john2708 said:


> yep same bird but yours is much brighter martyb if you send me your phone number ill txt u a picture as i took 2 whilst i was there


Darcy looks brighter on the pic because of the flash shes a deep green and as she is only a baby born on the 6th september she's not got the red showing on the top of her wing(shoulder).
I will pm you later


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That is incredibly cheap for a hahns macaw! If I were you if the cage is such a state I'd take the poor thing to an avian vet ASAP to be checked over just in case that cage has been harbouring any nasties!

Make sure you post pictures, sounds interesting you say it is light green


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

ye its pale but the pictures martyb put up look identical to the bird im buying except for the colouring as mine is lighter


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

john2708 said:


> yep same bird but yours is much brighter martyb if you send me your phone number ill txt u a picture as i took 2 whilst i was there


Easier way to tell if it's a hahns or conure Check for the bald patch of skin between the beak and eye! Its a common thing on nearly all species of macaw


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

sounds to me like she's rather have a bit of money instead of the bird. she's lost interest in the bird & someone walks in & says "i'll buy it off you", she has no idea how much it's worth so comes up with a figure. i've rescued a hahns before & didn't pay a penny for her. they can be difficult though, and loud. which would explain why your's has been shut in an unsused room. 

i wanna see pics.


----------

